# ABS light and code 01276? Read this before replacing anything



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3986490


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: ABS light and code 01276? Read this before replacing anything (VgRt6)*

Thanks! just did this at lunch, well only the two fuses and worked!!! no more lights! and abs/asr back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

